# Woman died and put in her will that her dog be euthanized and buried with her.



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Woman's will: Kill my dog and bury him with me | Metro News

Can't believe some people, really hope this dog gets rescued.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

That's messed up, I hope the dog doesn't get put down


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think that could legally stand could it?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ellimaybel said:


> I don't think that could legally stand could it?


Yes it's legal. Pets ARE considered property. 
My mother has in her will to have all her birds pts should something happen. I am not the executor.

There could be more to this story.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess you guys weren't reading about this very subject in a post a couple of days ago. It may give you an idea of why she did what she did.

I'd add link but don't know how to.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Honestly? If I didn't have a guarantee that another decent pet owner would be able to look after my pets, I'd probably consider doing the same.

This world is very cruel, especially to people and animals that have no voices. I wouldn't want to risk bad things happening to them if I had no assurance otherwise. 

It seems cruel to some but a quick death + being buried with your beloved owner is heaven compared to some of the many, VERY plausible things that could happen to them in shelters, on the streets, with bad owners, etc.


----------



## Io2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

Augustine said:


> Honestly? If I didn't have a guarantee that another decent pet owner would be able to look after my pets, I'd probably consider doing the same.
> 
> This world is very cruel, especially to people and animals that have no voices. I wouldn't want to risk bad things happening to them if I had no assurance otherwise.
> 
> It seems cruel to some but a quick death + being buried with your beloved owner is heaven compared to some of the many, VERY plausible things that could happen to them in shelters, on the streets, with bad owners, etc.


My thoughts exactly. I am very fortunate right now to have several trustworthy people committed to taking my dogs, but should that ever change, or if I had a dog I could not reasonably expect another person to care for (terminal health issue or behavior issue), I might consider it. 

Off-colour side note--if I followed my spiritual beliefs to the letter, having my dog killed and buried with me (along with my servants :laugh: and weapons) would be the "norm." Uff-da!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Long ago when I worked for an Aussie rescue group, there was an Aussie that came in. The same request had been made and a vet had refused to euthanize. So the deal was that the dog would be placed with the agreement that once it died, it would be cremated and placed with the original owner. The dog was 15 and blind. Not an easy dog to find a home for. I dunno. I think it might have been more humane to euthanize this dog rather than put it through all the stress of being at a rescue facility waiting for a home. 

I don't know what the above situation is all about but just wanted to share that story.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Go surf facebook for a while.....every single day there is a plea to to rescue a dog whose owner has died and the family has or is going to dump it. If I pass tomorrow - who is going to take my 11 year old spayed dog? The others, including the 7 week old puppy are or could be placed....but to get someone to take an 11 year old who is not female friendly and would treat her the way I do???? I cannot think of anyone who could/would be able take her on for her final year or two....

Lee


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I sure hope my parents don't have that language in their will.....regarding their children....


SuperG


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, this is the story.. makes a big difference with the aggression issues. 

Bela: Deceased Aurora woman's will asks for her still-living dog to be buried with her - Story


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought there might be more to the story.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

A similar thing happened for my mother brought home Blondie. The couple who owned her were both diagnosed with terminal cancer (both have since passed). If they could not find a trusted friend to take her they were going to put her down (at 6 years old).

Of course, we weren't told she had dog aggression issues (and I had a mostly blind 10 year old Shih Tzu). Or that she didn't know what a leash was. Or that she wasn't clean in the house. Or that she is NOT trustworthy with kids. She resource guards.

Now she is tolerable in THIS house (now that Shania has passed). She's not welcome at my sister's place (who has a dog).

She will most likely out live my dad but if she outlives my mother it will likely be the needle for her. My sister won't take her as she already has a dog and is planning on starting her family in the next year. I won't take her because I'm not willing to make the necessary alterations to my life to keep her safely nor am I willing to give up my dog plans for her. She's bitten members of this family and since I do not believe in rehoming a dog that bites people she has no other options.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Apparently the estate does not have enough money to send the dog to Best Friends Animal sanctuary in Utah. People who want to save the dog could fund raise, it is what the woman wanted if there was enough money to follow through. Sad....


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Woman's will: Kill my dog and bury him with me | Metro News
> 
> Can't believe some people, really hope this dog gets rescued.


You don't know the back story. There could be good reasons for doing what she did. 

There is one of my dogs, that I have told both my kids if they can't take him I want him PTS. Of course both say they want him but we are all clear on my wishes should they not be able to keep him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nickyb said:


> Woman's will: Kill my dog and bury him with me | Metro News
> 
> Can't believe some people, really hope this dog gets rescued.


 
It states in my will that my dogs are to be PTS. Why is that a problem? Bud is over 13, not neutered and not trustworthy in a house. He bites strangers, kids confuse him and he hates cats. Shadow has health and behavioral problems, she is still afraid of the screen door for heavens sake. I put up the tree and she hid in her crate, I moved a chair and she whined for 2 days. Would it really be in her best interest to rehome her? I have reshaped my life to keep these two safe and happy. I worked 3 jobs to cover Shadows vet bills. I will never trust that anyone else would put my dogs first and watch over them for their whole lives.

Please don't 'rescue' my dogs if I die, believe me when I say I have their very best interests at heart.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Sometimes, death is a gift. A young but too sick puppy, a dog with demons, there are so many situations where a last hamburger and a peaceful end are a gift. We hold on so hard to our loved ones, because we are afraid to be alone. When I die, I don't want my animals to be alone. If it wasn't for family who KNOW my dog, I would probably do the same. Shenzi should and would never be rehomed. She has it pretty good. No one else would care for her the way we do. Like the poster above its not a question in my mind.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

6 years ago I lost my Aunt and best friend. She died in my arms at the age of 47...cancer. She never married or had children but she had her dog "Red Dog" who she said was a red Rotti lol and her 2 tabby cats. They were her children. Red dog stayed by her side to the end. Red dog was 13 and the cats were 15 and 16 I believe. Her and I had discussed everything she wanted done after she passed, with the exception of her "kids". She couldn't bear to talk about what was best for them. Red Dog had cancer (diagnosed 2 weeks before she passed, I didn't tell her) and Smitty and Bubba were so old. I couldn't take any of them as my GSD at the time was dog and cat aggressive. I told her to not worry about her pets as I would do what was best, she knew I loved them as much as she did, we didn't talk about it again. I looked for a good home for Bubba and Smitty thinking they could live out their time in a loving home but the more I thought about it, the more I felt it was wrong to uproot them at such an age.
She passed away at 2am, I had her pets join her at 9am. It was the worst day of my life but I still believe it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Augustine said:


> Honestly? If I didn't have a guarantee that another decent pet owner would be able to look after my pets, I'd probably consider doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Too many dogs can't find homes, and many of us have developed very strong bonds with our dogs.... How could we know they would be happy with another.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Saphire said:


> 6 years ago I lost my Aunt and best friend. She died in my arms at the age of 47...cancer. She never married or had children but she had her dog "Red Dog" who she said was a red Rotti lol and her 2 tabby cats. They were her children. Red dog stayed by her side to the end. Red dog was 13 and the cats were 15 and 16 I believe. Her and I had discussed everything she wanted done after she passed, with the exception of her "kids". She couldn't bear to talk about what was best for them. Red Dog had cancer (diagnosed 2 weeks before she passed, I didn't tell her) and Smitty and Bubba were so old. I couldn't take any of them as my GSD at the time was dog and cat aggressive. I told her to not worry about her pets as I would do what was best, she knew I loved them as much as she did, we didn't talk about it again. I looked for a good home for Bubba and Smitty thinking they could live out their time in a loving home but the more I thought about it, the more I felt it was wrong to uproot them at such an age.
> She passed away at 2am, I had her pets join her at 9am. It was the worst day of my life but I still believe it was the right thing to do.


We don't agree often but on this we do. You did a beautiful unselfish thing. It was absolutely the right thing to do.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The one animal I'd worry about is Jazzy, she's not a stable dog and very attached to me to the point of almost being neurotic. While she likes my family, I honestly don't know if she would be ok living full time with any of them. I know my parents or one of my sister's would be willing to take her but I'd worry she'd just be miserable for the rest of her life. I'd be willing to let them try but ask that if she's unhappy just to let her go 

My cats wouldn’t even notice I’m gone, they just like food and a warm lap to cuddle on. Delgado would miss me for sure but with the right owner would be able to move on and flourish

If the dog is as aggressive as it sounds, I personally would think it would be better for it to be humanely put to sleep.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I am not an advocate of a Human Being -- Playing God, in any sense of the word. I am however for the death penalty. So, I am conflicted, in this area. A human shoots and kills for sport and again, if I lived in Alaska I would hunt, so I am not against hunting either.

Her animal in the civil codes is her property, not necessary true in God's World, but lets assume the dog is uncontrollable. The dog should have been dealt with before she died.

I hope that someone steps in and saves this dog. An Attorney with the guts and determination to understand, when this dog passes on it's own, the owners wishes will be fulfilled, dual ashes spread at the same time in the same place.

I am going to add a link to another story. It's not for the squeamish.. 

Nobody could believe what this dog had been through! – Dogtube

SGCSG


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

I have three cats, of the 3, two would be fine with any other person if something were to happen to me. The third... Euthanasia would be a kinder option for him. He is so bonded to me and so terrified of everything else. Every year he seems to come a little farther out of his shell, we can tell he's making progress but is it really progress when your goal is to get to the end of a football field, and he's three feet in front of where we started? He's such a high anxiety animal that trying to re-home him is not an option. It would be cruel to him. 

As awful as it sounds, I understand where this woman was coming from. My cat isn't aggressive, but he has other issues that manifest if his anxiety isn't controlled. I went on vacation for 10 days and he needed to go to the vet when I got back because he was so stressed out. My boyfriend who LIVES with him was feeding everyone and cleaning the litter boxes and that was not OK for this cat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I couldn't imagine any of my dogs sitting in a shelter waiting for a 'home'. I can't imagine not having control of the health and well being of my own animals. 

I also couldn't imagine having a family member die and dumping their beloved animal into a shelter. It just wouldn't happen. I'd make it work, somehow.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Shade said:


> The one animal I'd worry about is Jazzy, she's not a stable dog and very attached to me to the point of almost being neurotic. While she likes my family, I honestly don't know if she would be ok living full time with any of them. I know my parents or one of my sister's would be willing to take her but I'd worry she'd just be miserable for the rest of her life. I'd be willing to let them try but ask that if she's unhappy just to let her go
> 
> My cats wouldn’t even notice I’m gone, they just like food and a warm lap to cuddle on. Delgado would miss me for sure but with the right owner would be able to move on and flourish
> 
> If the dog is as aggressive as it sounds, I personally would think it would be better for it to be humanely put to sleep.


I couldn't agree more.


----------

